# Nuts



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

While back was talking bout different kinds ammo, I think somebody mentioned hex nuts 5/16 is what I use from time to time, 2 of them super glued together, got around 140 grains weight, total destruction when shot from heavy bands, if hit something quite solid they come apart and do even more damage, t use them to run off raccoons and opossums from destruction in my yard, the weight and sharp will even bust thru weeds, brushy stuff and sting them, if they are 10 yards or so would probably kill them, course birds, squirrels, rabbits don't have a chance.
Here's a steel corn can shot at 10 meters, and the ammo that did it. Red tubes, mulberry shooter.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Total destruction!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I still have a bunch of these I made up ..1/2 square nuts held together with a set screw ... absolutely devastating when driven using heavy elastic. I use only my F-16's with this ammo as I want a wide fork .... you get hit with these and it is a trip to the hospital for sure.










wll


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I ran out of the square nuts and never did re-stock, used them on stray dogs, really did a good job, had a bunch of big old rusty ones, from an old closed up hardware store, I think they were 1/2 and 5/8, big ol dudes


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Bugar said:


> I ran out of the square nuts and never did re-stock, used them on stray dogs, really did a good job, had a bunch of big old rusty ones, from an old closed up hardware store, I think they were 1/2 and 5/8, big ol dudes


When you are ready for the big stuff, try checking tire places (new and used) They usually have twisted off lug nuts laying around.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Lug nuts should be heavy enough to take out critters up to around 250 pounds or so, with matching HEAVY bands


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Are you NUTS or what??? 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice setup, very fine, ammo is OK too.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

as the cow that jumper over the barbed wire fence said, "udder destruction". ha, i kill me.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> as the cow that jumper over the barbed wire fence said, "udder destruction". ha, i kill me.


And then Ferdinand the Bull jumped over the fence and strolled over to the cow and she winked and said, "Oh my, aren't you Ferdinand the Bull?" He backed up a few steps and replied, " Well, you can just call me Ferdinand, that fence was a little taller than I thought."

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

